# Your rules for Pax ratings?



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

I've seen some threads touching on this, but not a specific one…

What scale do you use for rating passengers? What criteria?

For me:
5*: gives, or at least offers a tip
4*: is ready upon my arrival, is not a jerk
3*: makes me wait while they will "be right down."
2*: input bad pickup location because they were too drunk to type in the address where they are, or, refuses to put in a destination and insists on directing me to wherever they are going
1*:is a jerk, pukes, brings a non-service animal, requests pickup from inside a sports or concert venue and expects to be picked up curbside at whatever exit they end up at

Any combination of these can result in going up or down at least one star…


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i dont give an auto-non 5 just because of no tip. its not their fault, Uber advertises to NOT tip or that's its included. You really shouldnt fault them for using Uber the way Uber tells them to....



But basically i give a 5 start according to your #4(just be ready when I get there and dont be a jerk)

If you give a tip you will automatically get a 5 star,except only in egregious cases, like where you did $50 worth of damage first....


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

5 stars - gave a tip or is severely kind.

4 star - Awesome ride, but no tip.

No 3 or 2 stars

1 star - ****ed up ride. Pax deserves a rare strain of Chlamydia.

I Only wait TWO mins before cancellation since Uber screwed my market out of cancellation fees. Cancel/no show


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so a lot of people dinging pax for no tip

** its not required and expected though **


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Is tipping required for ANYTHING? No.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Gotta agree there- tipping is not REQUIRED anywhere. But if someone does me a service well, I reward them for it. i expect the same back.

Also, I'm not above a gentle hint- 
Pax: "How's work today?"
Me: "Great! Weather's nice, tips are good... I'm happy!"


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I used to be very generous with 5's. After a while these pax will wear you down. New car, clean, leather, double moon roof - you get the drift, no problems navigating, friendly, upbeat, etc., but after getting some low ratings due to foreign and young clientele, as well as college kids, I revised my ratings and only save the 5's for the upper crust. If they are going to participate in rating me low, for no good reason, well maybe they will think twice. What's good for the goose is good for the gander. 
I'm also convinced many of these regular pax have had their score reset too. 
I had a conversation with a young female pax today who said normally a 3 is considered good to her until I told her about ratings.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

You guys are way out of line. You're charging people for 5 stars. You're actually as bad or worse than the customers who rate low for great service or 'fish' for certain cars/cancel after you've arrived.

And people posting this 'tit for tat' grading system, you're falling into the trap of Uber's games.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

If this were "out of line", then there wouldn't be a subjective rating system.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Whether other drivers like it or not, it's my car, "my business" - kinda, and my prerogative. I* will *deduct one star for not tipping, unless they were a pleasant passenger (pretty rare).

"It's not fair" uber created this dynamic.
"You're stooping to ubers level" perhaps, but I can see these lower rated pax and make an educated guess what caliber of experience I'm about to enlist for.

Use your own judgement, your own method, access your common sense.
Disagree? You do your car, I'll do mine.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> Whether other drivers like it or not, it's my car, "my business" - kinda, and my prerogative. I* will *deduct one star for not tipping, unless they were a pleasant passenger (pretty rare).
> 
> "It's not fair" uber created this dynamic.
> "You're stooping to ubers level" perhaps, but I can see these lower rated pax and make an educated guess what caliber of experience I'm about to enlist for.
> ...


THAT! ^^^


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

Making customers pay for a good rating is called a SHAKEDOWN! You should be banned from this forum and these are the drivers Uber _should_ fire immediately.

This is the same type scam 20/20 outed the BBB... making businesses buy a good grade.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

bluedogz said:


> If this were "out of line", then there wouldn't be a subjective rating system.


Uber IS out of line. They are criminals operating legally by bullying.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> Whether other drivers like it or not, it's my car, "my business" - kinda, and my prerogative. I* will *deduct one star for not tipping, unless they were a pleasant passenger (pretty rare).
> 
> "It's not fair" uber created this dynamic.
> "You're stooping to ubers level" perhaps, but I can see these lower rated pax and make an educated guess what caliber of experience I'm about to enlist for.
> ...


Your car really has nothing to do with Uber's policy of basically telling pax not to tip.

It's the same as if Uber said (and you knew before signing up) that uberX are now supposed to open the doors for pax. And you 1 star them because.... You had to open the door... Even though uber advertises this, smh

But if it makes you feel better, 1 star all the non tipping pax. Hope it makes you sleep better at night but it doesn't really affect the pax any damn way. They will still order Uber with no problem at all. Can't say the same for you if pax peep game and start to 1 star you. Uber brass won't be lenient to you with a poor rating


----------



## Crankcase (May 2, 2015)

W


Bart McCoy said:


> Your car really has nothing to do with Uber's policy of basically telling pax not to tip.
> 
> It's the same as if Uber said (and you knew before signing up) that uberX are now supposed to open the doors for pax. And you 1 star them because.... You had to open the door... Even though uber advertises this, smh
> 
> But if it makes you feel better, 1 star all the non tipping pax. Hope it makes you sleep better at night but it doesn't really affect the pax any damn way. They will still order Uber with no problem at all. Can't say the same for you if pax peep game and start to 1 star you. Uber brass won't be lenient to you with a poor rating


When uber said "the tip is included" they were strictly running UberBlack. When they introduced other platforms at slave wadges they said "customers like this" and kept it in. Not to mention having to give a diff guide of expectations for all customers would be somewhat costly for uber and vexing for riders. Nono....keep it simple, stupid. Have the standards for their original black car service blanket all future platforms. The drivers won't mind, right?

Oh... An my passenger ratings go as follows:

5* UberBlack customer or Select customer that tips (tips do not have to be monetary. Good info for hot spots is considered a good tip to me)
4*Any Select customer that's cool but doesn't tip.
3* n/a
2* n/a
1* everyone else. UberBlack customers are not immune. Had one woman (sober) walk through freshly cut grass and mud (with a sidewalk 1ft. away) and drag that shit into my car. She was nice... But... ONE STAR!


----------



## Crankcase (May 2, 2015)

Oh yeah... And I once gave a puker 5*

They coated the door and then offered $500 cash for my troubles and not reporting it to uber. Money talks. Always.


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

5*--respect me, treat me as his/her friend, correct pick up location
4*--no tips for a long ride, or have been wait for him/her more than 5 mins
3*-- wrong pick up location, have a smell of alcohol
2*--back seat driver
1*--door slammer, does not respect me.
do not care if tip me or not, but must respect my job, and do not F**KING be a back seat driver( almost all the back seat driver gave me 3* rating with a longer, insufficient route which pointed out by themselves)


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

No tip, no problem. As long as you were friendly, the ride was worth the time, and respect me as a human being, it's 5 stars for you.

Now usually I don't have a problem giving 5/5s but sometimes, people will tend to give off a bad vibe. For instance, when they enter my car and greet with "hey" instead of "hello, this is ____, how are you today?", that could indicate to me that this person is probably going to be finicky about my service. For that, I will have no problem giving this person 4/5. If they call even once just to inform me that they're on their pin location when they could've waited and kept their stupid mouth shut, then it's a 4/5.
Bottom line, I only take away 1 star for little things that could easily be resolved by anyone including a 10 year old. Short trips with no tip = 4/5 UNLESS you managed to sway me away with your unparalleled kindness which some have managed to do.

I take away 2 stars if I dislike this person. Whatever the reason is: The guy made me wait just under 5 minutes and took a minimum fare ride, made a phone call about how much of a compulsive spender s/he is and doesn't tip...which I hate.

I take away 3 stars for bigger things. The guy does some damage to my car, leaves trash behind, talks non-stop, makes me go to a drive thru on a minimum fare ride then makes a huge mess, backseat driver on a longer trip.

The only scenario where I give a 1/5 is when I know this person will give me the aforementioned rating himself. Whatever the reason is makes no difference.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Your car really has nothing to do with Uber's policy of basically telling pax not to tip.
> 
> It's the same as if Uber said (and you knew before signing up) that uberX are now supposed to open the doors for pax. And you 1 star them because.... You had to open the door... Even though uber advertises this, smh
> 
> But if it makes you feel better, 1 star all the non tipping pax. Hope it makes you sleep better at night but it doesn't really affect the pax any damn way. They will still order Uber with no problem at all. Can't say the same for you if pax peep game and start to 1 star you. Uber brass won't be lenient to you with a poor rating


I stated, and you quoted me stating that I deduct one star, not rate one star. Let's keep facts straight.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> I stated, and you quoted me stating that I deduct one star, not rate one star. Let's keep facts straight.


That's trivial, and strays from my point : you deduct a star because pax actually follow Uber's advertised instructions

Also again, no matter what you rate the pax, in reality, it really doesn't a damn thing, except stroke your ego ruining someone's perfect 5 star rating. Because giving them 4 stars because of no tip, surely is not a reason uber will take action. Pax will forever continue to not tip with no worries. Pax needs to actually so something egregious to lose their account. While them giving you a mere 4 stars can lead to you losing yours......


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Speaking of trivial... listen to yourselves! All getting into a p***ing match over "Uber's advertised instructions" rather than acknowledging that the no-tip TOS is BS!

Now, Bart has a point that the pax rating doesn't mean jack. It kinda IS an ego-stroke. But whatever... my car, my rules.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

bluedogz said:


> Speaking of trivial... listen to yourselves! All getting into a p***ing match over "Uber's advertised instructions" rather than acknowledging that the no-tip TOS is BS!
> .


Again, trivial, because y'all know uber says no tip before you signed up and did the job, so TOS being BS is trivial. Just like y'all say your car your rules, what happened to Uber's app service y'all use? Why not their app their rules? Smh

So again, punish pax for following Uber's rules. I just can't comprehend that


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

5 stars - pax I would want to give a ride to in the future
3 stars - pax I would not want to give a ride to in the future
1 star - doesn't deserve a ride from anyone, ever.

3 stars mostly due to rudeness, meanness and condescension. 

People who make me wait get 5 stars or 1, depending on the attitude. If they are genuinely nice and otherwise considerate then 5 stars.

I don't ding pax for not tipping.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

IckyDoody said:


> People who make me wait get 5 stars or 1, depending on the attitude. If they are genuinely nice and otherwise considerate then 5 stars.
> 
> .


as a general rule, I never give 5 stars to someone that makes me wait. Because being a pax is too easy: just be ready when I get there, be a normal person in the car, then get out the car at your destination,not hard. But last night woman made me wait 7min,but i wanted this to be my last ride so i gave her extra time. But she got in the car, apologized for waiting. Then we had a 30min trip, and she was talkative and just overall very friendly. I just couldnt give her a 4 star. Her personality overrode her lateness.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Ya know, I took this opportunity to read the Partnership Agreement cover to cover. Then, I let my browser search for the critical terms I wanted.

As I read it, there is NO mention of tipping AT ALL.
Therefore, Uber's "tips are included" stance is nothing more than a marketing phrase, if it exists at all.
Ergo, I expect tips. Period.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Is there a place or method to see what specific riders rated us and what was said? If not, there needs to be one. If we are subject to forfeiture, we demand transparency. Also, the right to challenge a low rating. 
Because I ask a pax not to eat gafilta fish in the car, I shouldn't be negitivly rated for such.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> as a general rule, I never give 5 stars to someone that makes me wait. Because being a pax is too easy: just be ready when I get there, be a normal person in the car, then get out the car at your destination,not hard. But last night woman made me wait 7min,but i wanted this to be my last ride so i gave her extra time. But she got in the car, apologized for waiting. Then we had a 30min trip, and she was talkative and just overall very friendly. I just couldnt give her a 4 star. Her personality overrode her lateness.


Amazing I have those rides and just when I think it's safe, I look at my ratings & zing my score goes down. They may think the ride was great but don't expect them to understand the rating system. A 3 or 4 is a good ride to them. So how is that fair?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

bluedogz said:


> Ya know, I took this opportunity to read the Partnership Agreement cover to cover. Then, I let my browser search for the critical terms I wanted.
> As I read it, there is NO mention of tipping AT ALL.
> Therefore, Uber's "tips are included" stance is nothing more than a marketing phrase, if it exists at all.
> Ergo, I expect tips. Period.


Still think you're missing the point,smh. Regardless of whether its in your partnership agreement,something i may add that the pax NEVER sees, what the pax DOES see is the Uber advertisement/instructions that as a pax, you are not expected,not required,and says you are not expected to tip your driver. I never said it was "against the rules", i think even Uber admits if a pax pressures to give you a tip, accept it. Doesnt take away from the FACT that Uber expressly tells the pax not to tip and to keep the whole experience cashless!!!



ubreduberdoo said:


> Is there a place or method to see what specific riders rated us and what was said? If not, there needs to be one. If we are subject to forfeiture, we demand transparency. Also, the right to challenge a low rating.
> Because I ask a pax not to eat gafilta fish in the car, I shouldn't be negatively rated for such.


with the new app i think you can see negative comments, however of course, you wont know exactly which pax said it,unless they left some explicit clues in their comment


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

5 = good passenger
3 = bad passenger

Lets make it simple.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Still think you're missing the point,smh. Regardless of whether its in your partnership agreement,something i may add that the pax NEVER sees, what the pax DOES see is the Uber advertisement/instructions that as a pax, you are not expected,not required,and says you are not expected to tip your driver. I never said it was "against the rules", i think even Uber admits if a pax pressures to give you a tip, accept it. Doesnt take away from the FACT that Uber expressly tells the pax not to tip and to keep the whole experience cashless!!!
> 
> with the new app i think you can see negative comments, however of course, you wont know exactly which pax said it,unless they left some explicit clues in their comment


Where is this section?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Smokenburn said:


> Where is this section?


what section.....of what?


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> what section.....of what?


WHERE CAN YOU FIND THE FEEDBACK FROM CUSTOMERS?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Smokenburn said:


> WHERE CAN YOU FIND THE FEEDBACK FROM CUSTOMERS?


in the new app version, as mentioned


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> in the new app version, as mentioned


christ, where in the app? I have the latest version.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Smokenburn said:


> christ, where in the app? I have the latest version.


everybody has the new app version
but its only turned on per area
if you cant see the heat map without logging on, then you arent turned on
when you are, you'll clearly be able to see the comments and stuff


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Cut-and-pasted from https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073

_You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - there's no need to tip._

This is entirely my point-a passenger does not "need" to tip any service employee, anywhere, at any time. However, in the American service economy, it is customary to do so. In my opinion, the verbiage above is misleading to the passenger, to Uber's benefit and my detriment.I see no reason to allow that to continue, as long as I am not obligated to do so by any agreement I have signed.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

bluedogz said:


> This is entirely my point-a passenger does not "need" to tip any service employee, anywhere, at any time. However, in the American service economy, it is customary to do so. In my opinion, the verbiage above is misleading to the passenger, to Uber's benefit and my detriment.I see no reason to allow that to continue, as long as I am not obligated to do so by any agreement I have signed.


It's not misleading. Misleading would mean that Uber wants the passenger to tip,or the pax believes they should not tip. Um, Uber does not want, does not expect, the pack to tip.They dont want the pax to believe they should tip. AKA they DO want the pax to believe that they do not need to carry cash and they do not need to tip EVEN THOUGH its customary to do so.

Bottom line: not misleading at all. It's written that way because uber doesnt want the tip notion in the pax minds when they Uber.Clearly below they would have simply said YES or BRING cash in case you want to tip. But again, they want no tip notion in the pax mind,remember Uber says teh whole trip should be a cashless transaction



> *Do I need to tip my driver?*
> You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - there's no need to tip.





> *Cashless transactions protect you from risk*
> Fares are automatically charged to the rider's credit card, so drivers can avoid the risk and hassle of carrying cash and making change.


Endpoint: repeat, its just wrong to punish pax for simply going by Uber's verbiage
They see "dont need cash" and "no need to tip". So i mean, what do you expect?

Now lets look at LYFT:



> *Tips*
> 100% of tips go to drivers. Since Lyft is a *cashless platform*, all tips are processed through the app, ride receipt, or a member of our team. Tips are charged to the card on file, and cannot come from any promo credits.
> 
> 
> ...


Now, cant you CLEARLY see how lyft advocates tipping , and Uber doesnt??? So yes, ding people on lyft who dont tip,when clearly lyft supports it. But Uber? smh


----------



## Purple Monkey (Oct 21, 2015)

Having lunch the other day with a coworker. He was telling his story about Uber picking him and being all drunk and shit. He even mentioned that he put the wrong pick up location by mistake so the Uber driver called and asked him for directions to get him. I asked him if he tipped the driver and he said NO! He gets paid already for the fare. (He still doesn't know that I drive for Uber) So I asked him if he called a cab instead and the fare was let's say $15, would he tip the cab driver? He said he would, probably give $20 and call it a day. I asked him what the difference is between tipping the cab and not Uber? Doesn't the cab driver get paid for doing his job? He didn't know what to say.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

bluedogz said:


> Cut-and-pasted from https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073
> 
> _You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - there's no need to tip._
> 
> This is entirely my point-a passenger does not "need" to tip any service employee, anywhere, at any time. However, in the American service economy, it is customary to do so. In my opinion, the verbiage above is misleading to the passenger, to Uber's benefit and my detriment.I see no reason to allow that to continue, as long as I am not obligated to do so by any agreement I have signed.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

I often wonder how much of that fare is tip?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

dpv said:


> I often wonder how much of that fare is tip?


lol none of it is a tip
Uber just uses that to further make it cheaper than a cab. Uber attracts the cheapest of the cheaps. Thats how Uber wins, being the cheapest around


----------



## BuberXL (Oct 2, 2015)

How do y'all know who rated you low?
Either party is not able to see each others ratings so why are most of you saying, "if they are going to rate you low...".
Seems like you already know you are getting low rating because of something happened on your ride.

I have had all pleasant rides so far with the exception of 1 ride with college kids who were roughing up each other (drunk birthday girl messing with male friends) and kicked around the seat and rear controls. They received 1*
All others 5*.
BTW, they (1* college people) also called X while having 5 people and I was kind enough to let the sober person know that I will not kick you out to ruin the night, but that I will report and Uber will be charging them the XL fee. Uber Support has not confirmed the additional charge to me yet!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

BuberXL said:


> How do y'all know who rated you low?
> Either party is not able to see each others ratings so why are most of you saying, "if they are going to rate you low...".


They dont know for sure. They are just going on their gut hunches


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

4 stars - body odor work odor giving directions

3 stars - cigarettes drugs and alcohol odor unprofessionalism giving verbal directions while car is moving

2 stars- rider not waiting at location

1 star -

This covers all the criteria I was rated four and told about. These are the complaints against me so these are the complaints against the passengers


----------

